# Where / when do you listen to music?



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

At work? Surfing the net? At meals?

I tend to listen at meals at home, surfing the net, and I leave Spotify on overnight when I’m sleeping. Got a nightmare from the adagio of Bartok’s Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta a few nights ago. :lol:


----------



## Oakey (Nov 19, 2017)

Always, but not at work or when I ride my bike. For the rest, pretty much everywhere: in the car, livingroom, bedroom, train, when surfing the internet, when walking, in airplanes etc.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Always, in my office, in the car, even bought two of those one for the kitchen and bedroom .


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

I listen only when I can give the music my undivided, focused attention. Usually through audiophile headphones (of which I have an assortment to compensate for any audio bias in the recordings) most evenings after work for two to three hours. I listen only to CDs.


----------



## vesteel (Feb 3, 2018)

At home browsing whatever is on the internet (95% of my day)
Also when i'm outside and sometimes at school if i'm bored enough


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Unless I'm asleep, I'm listening.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

A large part of every day, while I'm surfing the internet, reading a book, doing a sudoku, cooking, cleaning or minding the gallery (Friday and Saturday).


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Usually in the mornings and for a period while working during the day and again in the evenings, all in different forms. Hardly ever during meals, I've started reading the paper again while eating.


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

Usually late at night with my headphones after the wife retires. She likes classical but not the breadth that I do and so playing anything on our speakers durring the day can be a challenge. I like my alone time anyway!


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

KRoad said:


> I listen only when I can give the music my undivided, focused attention. Usually through audiophile headphones (of which I have an assortment to compensate for any audio bias in the recordings) most evenings after work for two to three hours. I listen only to CDs.


I am the same way.

Music is much too important to me to listen while I am doing something else. When I listen, I want to focus all my attention to the music.

Not to mention, that much of the music I listen to, is not conducive to listening as background music. It takes a bit of concentration.

Although we differ on listening with headphones. Almost 100% of my listening is on my full rig, with speakers and subs. I find the a lot of the emotional impact of music is lost without the the air movement of a full system pressurising the room.

In other words, why pressurise a thimble full of air in my ear, when I can pressurise all the air in my listening room. The impact is much closer to a live venue.


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

Simon Moon said:


> I am the same way.
> 
> Music is much too important to me to listen while I am doing something else. When I listen, I want to focus all my attention to the music.
> 
> ...


Some of us do what we must to maintain peace in the household. If I insisted on always playing my stereo I think my wife would and I would probably be on the verge of doing each other harm. :tiphat:


----------



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

In my car on my commute (40 minutes) to/from work, I tend to listen to Metal (where it doesn't often matter if there's some outside noise).

At work, or sometimes at home, I listen to classical on headphones and once in awhile through the decent bluetooth soundbar we have in the living room.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Kevin Pearson said:


> Some of us do what we must to maintain peace in the household. If I insisted on always playing my stereo I think my wife would and I would probably be on the verge of doing each other harm. :tiphat:


I meant to edit my post, adding just such a comment.

I completely understand that many people listen to headphones due to domestic circumstances.

If my girlfriend had problems with my listening choices more often, I'd probably using headphones more often.:tiphat:


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

Simon Moon said:


> I am the same way.
> 
> Music is much too important to me to listen while I am doing something else. When I listen, I want to focus all my attention to the music.
> 
> ...


As an apartment dweller, I just don't have any alternative... More's the pity.


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

I tend to listen to Classical only when at home. Most of the time through my HiFi whilst doing housework, editing photos or just for the pleasure of listening. For more focussed listening or listening late at night after work, I have an audiophile grade pair of headphones which I find I do prefer for Classical.

Listening at work isn’t an option, sadly. It’s whatever dross is in the charts - we have no control over the radio sadly so I try to mentally tune it out.

when driving, it’s either Blues, Hard Rock/Heavy Metal or a Podcast - Music or content which isn’t as affected by road noise and isn’t cut off halfway through when I arrive either at work or home.


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

Simon Moon said:


> I am the same way.
> 
> Music is much too important to me to listen while I am doing something else. When I listen, I want to focus all my attention to the music.
> 
> ...


This may be a silly question but do Subwoofers make much of an impact in Classical? I have always been led to believe that they are less needed in this genre. I don't find my current system lacking - I'm very happy with it - simply curious as to the impact of Subs.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Mostly in the car, to and from work and whilst travelling elsewhere on my own as Mrs Merl only likes some classical and in small doses. I squeeze in some listening on headphones especially, late at night, and often play classical music whilst I set my class up in the morning. Basically if I have time on my own and I'm not cranking the electric guitar up I'm listening to classical music. Currently I have 4 USB sticks in the car. One is a 4gb with 7 Beethoven symphony cycles on it (cycles changed in roughly 2 month rotation). The main USB is 64gb and is split between classical, rock, post-rock and Buckethead albums. The classical folder has at least one major symphony cycle from all the other composers I like. These are rotated regularly too. The rest of the classical folder iis lots of random orchestral work and some string quartets. There is also another 4gb stick with lots of rock on it that Mrs Merl likes and a 2gb that contains at least 3 Brahms or Schumann cycles. I will also listen to music whilst planning, ironing and doing any household jobs (thanks to my really nice Bluetooth speaker).


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Kevin Pearson said:


> Usually late at night with my headphones after the wife retires. She likes classical but not the breadth that I do and so playing anything on our speakers durring the day can be a challenge. I like my alone time anyway!


My situation also. Plus I'll listen in the wee small hours of the night when occasional insomnia claims me. Because reading takes up a good part of my discretionary time, that also detracts from listening time.


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

Phil loves classical said:


> At work? Surfing the net? At meals?
> 
> I tend to listen at meals at home, surfing the net, and I leave Spotify on overnight when I'm sleeping. Got a nightmare from the adagio of Bartok's Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta a few nights ago. :lol:


Concerts - the best way. And in my car on the way to and from concerts.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Simon Moon said:


> I completely understand that many people listen to headphones due to domestic circumstances.


I play the stuff that my wife likes when I'm home. I play the stuff that she hates (basically, anything written after 1860) in the car or at the office.


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

AClockworkOrange said:


> This may be a silly question but do Subwoofers make much of an impact in Classical? I have always been led to believe that they are less needed in this genre. I don't find my current system lacking - I'm very happy with it - simply curious as to the impact of Subs.


I certainly prefer a subwoofer. There's a huge difference in the low end when I turn it off. The power of a symphony is not only heard but felt if your system is configured correctly.


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

I'm listening to music more often than not when I have the house to myself during the day; while on the internet (like right now) or doing mindless housework, etc. I like to listen in the shower, off the iPad (my little bathroom has great acoustics!). I've just traded in my treadmill for an exercise bike (on advice of my knee doctor) ~ so I got one with an iPad holder. I don't let myself stop pedaling until the symphony's over, :lol: ! I have a single earbud that works really well for listening in bed when I can't sleep (so, most nights ) And once the weather warms up enough to get out in my garden, listening to music while I'm playing in the dirt is pure bliss to me . 
I like quiet when I'm reading. And I listen to other kinds of music in the car ~ :guitar:~ because I like to crank it up & sing!


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

I just read through the posts and everyone has hit on a part of my scenario. Like Simon Moon, I prefer listening to my main stereo when I can. However, I spend more time during the school year listening to headphones at my computer than anything else. I bought a decent little DAC/headphone amp for this and listen with a pair of Oppo PM-2 planar magnetic headphones. The sound is not bad at all, in fact, I'm often shocked at how good it sounds, so I'm not really disappointed with listening that way. Unlike Simon and KRoad, I do listen when I am not giving 100% of my attention to the music. I've often got a lot of mindless computer work that needs to get done, so I'd say I listen with 75% of my attention? I also listen in the car while driving, so again, maybe 75% attention. I only listen to CD/SACD. My main system does have a sub dialed in with Anthem's ARC software. I love having it in the system (AClockworkOrange & Kevin Pearson). Do you need a sub? Not if your main speakers have got really large bass drivers in the cabinet. But if they don't, a sub will make the organ behind the choir come alive and give incredible punch to the double bass and percussion in a symphony.


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

Kevin Pearson said:


> I certainly prefer a subwoofer. There's a huge difference in the low end when I turn it off. The power of a symphony is not only heard but felt if your system is configured correctly.


Thank you for responding Kevin.

I have noticed a difference on my soundbar when the subwoofer drops off occasionally but I have never experienced a subwoofer on a HiFi system.

My curiosity is piqued, this is clearly something I am going to have to look into. My speakers are floor-standing units and sound fantastic. They may already be sufficient. However my much smaller second system would almost certainly benefit.

Definitely food for thought.

edit - thanks to Joe B too for your input.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

AClockworkOrange said:


> Thank you for responding Kevin.
> 
> I have noticed a difference on my soundbar when the subwoofer drops off occasionally but I have never experienced a subwoofer on a HiFi system.
> 
> ...


Ya, subwoofer definitely makes a difference. The reverb gives it way more presence.


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

AClockworkOrange said:


> Thank you for responding Kevin.
> 
> I have noticed a difference on my soundbar when the subwoofer drops off occasionally but I have never experienced a subwoofer on a HiFi system.
> 
> ...


If you own tower speakers you may get better bass response just by placement of your speakers. And if they are good speakers and have bass cones you might try a different length. But speakers in the correct spot for your listening can make a huge difference. You might try moving them in and out from the wall and see what sounds better to your ears. That said though, a subwoofer really would help if your receiver has a sub out.


----------

